# General > Photography >  My German Shepherd Puppy in the snow today.

## Rictina



----------


## Kenn

Looks like he/she is having fun.

----------


## BINBOB

Absolutely gorgeous...............thank u. :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

U sure he's not a big cat in disguise. :: 

Beautifully captured,lovely dog. :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

Thanks guys for your kind comments.  :Wink: 

His name is Bo, & he is 4 month old.

----------


## BINBOB

> Thanks guys for your kind comments. 
> 
> His name is Bo, & he is 4 month old.


A real wee baby shepherd. :Wink:

----------


## Bookworm

And you do realise that he will expect you to play in the snow every time.
'Cause its a favourite activity. Along with biting snow, pouncing on ice, digging at the ice 'cause it tastes good. Sticking his bum up in the air, etc.

I envy you puppy time.

----------


## Liz

Great photo of a lovely puppy. :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

> And you do realise that he will expect you to play in the snow every time.
> 'Cause its a favourite activity. Along with biting snow, pouncing on ice, digging at the ice 'cause it tastes good. Sticking his bum up in the air, etc.
> 
> I envy you puppy time.


 
Oh yes most deffinatley, LOL.  :Grin:

----------

